# Rockness 2012



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

whos going?


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Me!

Weather looks like it's going to be fun!  I'm dreading the 4 hour bus journey more though!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Picked up some friends earlier from rockness - everyone there looked either hungover or still drunk lol.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

The bus back at 11am this morning was deathly quiet!

It was like a scene from the Walking Dead at the campsite this morning . Glad I booked tomorrow off work, this could be a week before I'm back to normal, grim.

Class weekend though, Chemical Brothers were fantastic. Best lighting/visuals I've seen from any DJ performance.


----------

